# Diatomaceous Earth as Parasite Control



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Diatomaceous Earth (DE) is a known parasiticide. I just recently started using it under my bugs' cultures to help control mites. Have anyone trying using it any other way? 

I was thinking, what if you dust FFs with DE for deworming frogs? Would FFs survive the dusting?

Some information:


> Diatomaceous earth (DE) is reported to kill parasites, both internally and externally, and it is also a very healthy supplement. Added to the daily diet of cats and dogs, it has the potential to eliminate worm infestations while also supplying nutrients. When applied externally, it is said to kill fleas, ticks, mites and lice. Diatomaceous Earth is mother nature’s eco-friendly, naturally organic material, it fits into the ‘living Green’ lifestyle. Actually, DE is not an earth, but rather it is the fossilized remains of microscopic shells created by one celled plants called DIATOMS.
> 
> Food grade DE is thought to be effective against parasitic infestations internally, within the stomach, intestines and organs of animals (and people). It apparently works by cutting into the bodies of the worms, with its sharp edges, thereby killing them. Externally, it is said to kill such insects as fleas, ticks and mites, by cutting into the waxy outer coating on the exoskeleton of the insect, thereby dehydrating them to the point of death. DE has been used for the past two decades as a parasite control, and it appears to be effective and well respected for this purpose.
> Reports of parasite elimination include: Tape worms, hook worms, whip worms, round worms, pinworms, lung worms and heart worms.


And also:



> Diatomaceous earth (DE) is the remains of microscopic one-celled plants (phytoplankton) called diatoms that lived in the oceans and lakes that once covered the western part of the US and other parts of the world.
> 
> These deposits are mined from underwater beds or from ancient dried lake bottoms thousands of years old. This means, diatomaceous earth has an unlimited shelf life provided you keep it dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

diatomaceous earth would kill your FF. Its basically glass, and works by cutting the inverts between body segments many many many times. Hemolymph drains out- bugs die.

I use it for ant control


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

diatom cases- Silicon oxide.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the death instant or would the frogs have a chance to eat a few DE dusted FFs before they die? Would that even be a good idea?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Death isnt instant. I would NOT dust or get it near FFs


----------



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

While folks do use DE as a dewormer for larger animals like farm livestock (with much controversy regarding efficacy and safety), I wouldn't ever get it near a frog. It is a potent mechanical irritant, and I have to believe it would cause irritation to your frog's digestive tract and skin.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they use it to rid chickens of mites very frequently. 

Id consider using it as mite control where my FF are cultured, but Id never get it near my frogs delicate skin


----------



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

For external parasites like fleas, mites, etc, it works quite well. I always kept my back yard in Georgia well seeded with it to kill ticks, fire ants, and fleas, and it worked gangbusters. My pets never had any of fleas, I never saw a tick, and the fire ants would show up now and then, but rarely stay very long. On bigger critters like dogs, goats, and people, you can just apply it straight to the affected area. The skin is so thick that the worst it's going to do is cause a little irritation. (Don't get that crap in your eyes though! OUCH!)

The skin and digestive tract of frogs are much much thinner and more delicate though. I can't imagine it being anything but bad for them to come in direct contact with it. To scale, it would be akin to us swallowing freshly shattered ceramic pottery bits the size of pea gravel.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you just set your cultures directly on the DE? Does it spread DE around every time you lift the culture? I've been using mite paper but it makes me a bit uneasy, so I'm contemplating the switch.

I was thinking about setting it up in a tray with some supports for the cultures, slightly elevated above the DE so I can move the cultures without disturbing it.

Or just do a moat around where each culture would sit.

But if it really doesn't spread too much, then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I just put the cultures directly on DE. The powder cakes under the cultures a little bit, but a few taps should make the clumps fall. 

You can try that method at first. If you think there is too much mess then just put some base under each culture. Maybe squares of leftover egg crate? Just make sure the egg crate bases don't touch each other (don't do a solid piece for all the cultures).


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

very interesting. thanks for sharing


----------

